# How to preserve coconut coir substrate?



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 19, 2012)

I just got coconut coir substrate, the kind that come in bricks. I didn't know one brick could expand so much! Well, I have a lot left over that I want to save, in case I need to change out the substrate and put in fresh one. Is there a way to save it? Should I just drain the water out and keep it in a ziploc bag?


----------



## Creedence (Jul 19, 2012)

Draining most of the water out and keeping it in ziploc bags should be fine.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not sure I would keep in a ziploc. I think it would mold because of the lack of air. I just left mine in a plastic tote and rehydrated when needed.


----------



## wellington (Jul 19, 2012)

I think I would drain as much water as possible, then bake 225 or about an hour or so,to dry it out, then put in ziplock and freeze it. Then you know it will still be good. If you just put it in a bag wet, I am not sure if it will last.

You could also just let it lay out in the sun or under heat lamp to dry out then put in bag. Either way, I think it needs to be dry in order to safely bag it.


----------



## qcpunk (Jul 20, 2012)

What if you were to just ziplock it and freeze it as is? Often times the ice coating that comes from the ambient humidity in the bag will act as a surface barrier once frozen, and the freezing temps will prevent the growth of any bactieria, pests, or mold.


----------



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 20, 2012)

I let it out in the sun to dry and put it in a bag, squeezed most the air out and it's in my garage since my parents wouldn't let me keep it in the freezer.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 20, 2012)

I've kept excess coco coir in ziplock bags without freezing it and never had it mold.


----------

